# It’s possible I died and I’m not aware of it yet.



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

I did my 2nd of three required training sessions (after which I’m a volunteer who gets to sign up and help when and as often as I like , at the draft horse rescue yesterday and I think I may have died there on the farm and am now like one of those ghosts wandering through their daily routine, oblivious to their demise.  

I’d like to say it was the pure joy of being with horses that killed me (and to be sure I could die of such a feeling; they make me so happy), but it was more likely the hard work in 95°F.  

There were times when I honestly thought, “I may actually be sick right at this horse’s feet.” Or, “No, I’m going to pass out and get stomped.”  

My first training session, albeit longer (four hours instead of the afternoon’s three), was hella busy and extremely hard work as well, but it was the heat yesterday, that and, because of the heat, the walking, seeming acres, through foot-tall grass in mucking boots, wrangling groups or walking individuals (horses, not people) over to the hoses to be cooled off.  Why are they always on the other end of the field?  

In the end, as with the first session, I came out of it beat to hell, every cell in my body exhausted and complaining and my soul absolutely soaring with joy.     -- I’ve never been so tired and so happy in equal measures.  

My husband says I come out of the barn glowing.   

Best therapy ever.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

I know the feeling, we're surrounded by horses here.. I'm regularly out there with them


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I know the feeling, we're surrounded by horses here.. I'm regularly out there with them


Beautiful!  "My" farm is mostly draft horses as well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2022)

Wow! Wasn't the best day to be out trekking in the heat but obviously you had a very rewarding day in spite of it. I'm happy for you. Just try to be careful and pace yourself as much as possible on those really hot days. Don't want you to pass out for real and get stomped.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I did my 2nd of three required training sessions (after which I’m a volunteer who gets to sign up and help when and as often as I like , at the draft horse rescue yesterday and I think I may have died there on the farm and am now like one of those ghosts wandering through their daily routine, oblivious to their demise.
> 
> I’d like to say it was the pure joy of being with horses that killed me (and to be sure I could die of such a feeling; they make me so happy), but it was more likely the hard work in 95°F.
> 
> ...



Glad you had fun. Generally, working in high heat like that, definitely not advised...

US Government Website on High Heat, Precautions, Dangers, more...

https://www.ready.gov/heat


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow! Wasn't the best day to be out trekking in the heat but obviously you had a very rewarding day in spite of it. I'm happy for you. Just try to be careful and pace yourself as much as possible on those really hot days. Don't want you to pass out for real and get stomped.


Thank you.  
Yes, on it, lol; I drank two bottles of water while there and one right before getting there. 
(I almost asked one of the girls to spray me with the hose too, but didn't.  Should have.)


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Glad you had fun. Generally, working in high heat like that, definitely not advised...
> 
> US Government Website on High Heat, Precautions, Dangers, more...
> 
> https://www.ready.gov/heat


Yes, however, the horses have needs regardless of the temps.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Summer can be deadly for older adults

"In extreme heat, the body must work extra hard to maintain a healthy temperature. Older adults are at higher risk for heat stroke, heat cramps, heat exhaustion and other serious health issues due to poorer circulation and less effective sweating that comes with aging. Medical conditions like heart disease and side effects from various medications can compound these risks, reports Efrem Castillo in the Times of San Diego."

https://healthjournalism.org/blog/2...r that some,to maintain a healthy temperature.​


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Yes, however, the horses have needs regardless of the temps.



well, you know, if you are over 70, going to have to get someone else to do that.

Risk is not minor.  And that is not a risk of a hard time.  It is a risk of death.


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> well, you know, if you are over 70, going to have to get someone else to do that.
> 
> Risk is not minor.  And that is not a risk of a hard time.  It is a risk of death.


I'm 57, but I'd be doing this, and probably will, when I'm over 70.  Some things, some passions, are absolutely worth the risk.  ♥


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I'm 57, but I'd be doing this, and probably will, when I'm over 70.  Some things, some passions, are absolutely worth the risk.  ♥



Oh, ok...57 is ok.

The reason that clarification is good, is that we don't want to encourage older folks to take those kind of extreme risks.

Hope the horses (and you too) are ok.  Take care now.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

(my mother was 90 and always pushing to do too much outside.  I had to talk to her doctor and get specific instructions.  And, of course, even then, mom would not follow them)


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Oh, ok...57 is ok.
> 
> The reason that clarification is good, is that we don't want to encourage older folks to take those kind of extreme risks.
> 
> Hope the horses (and you too) are ok.  Take care now.


Yeah, I think you have another, more appropriate, thread about this subject running.  
I was really hoping to focus this one on the joy of a love of horses and volunteering in general. 
You take care too, Jon.  ♥


----------



## Alligatorob (May 22, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> US Government Website on High Heat, Precautions, Dangers, more...


When I was a kid the local weatherman always used to include what he called the "_Hog Comfort Index_" with the weather.  Probably something similar but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Summer can be deadly for older adults​​"In extreme heat, the body must work extra hard to maintain a healthy temperature. Older adults are at higher risk for heat stroke, heat cramps, heat exhaustion and other serious health issues due to poorer circulation and less effective sweating that comes with aging. Medical conditions like heart disease and side effects from various medications can compound these risks, reports Efrem Castillo in the Times of San Diego."​​https://healthjournalism.org/blog/2018/07/summer-can-be-deadly-for-older-adults/#:~:text=You may remember that some,to maintain a healthy temperature.​


That explains why I feel so uncomfortable when the weather is hot, but it didn't bother me when I was younger.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I'm 57, but I'd be doing this, and probably will, when I'm over 70.  Some things, some passions, are absolutely worth the risk.  ♥


of course you will.I'm a decade older than you, and still doing it...


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> of course you will.I'm a decade older than you, and still doing it...


Right?  It's about a passion, a love.  Thank you, @hollydolly  ♥♥♥


----------



## Knight (May 22, 2022)

Medusa said:


> In the end, as with the first session, I came out of it beat to hell, every cell in my body exhausted and complaining and my soul absolutely soaring with joy.     -- I’ve never been so tired and so happy in equal measures.
> 
> My husband says I come out of the barn glowing.
> 
> Best therapy ever.


If were to think about the thread title & how you feel, then one could imagine you are experiencing heaven on earth.


----------



## Medusa (May 22, 2022)

Knight said:


> If were to think about the thread title & how you feel, then one could imagine you are experiencing heaven on earth.


Zactly.    ♥


----------

